# Greetings from Canada :)



## Mrs.E (Sep 12, 2010)

Hello  I found your forum in my desperate search for a snuggle mate for my rescued lab mouse Hamilton. Thankfully she never made it to the lab and is healthy and disease free at 15months old. I'll create a thread in the appropriate section for that, but for now, here are pics of my beloved Hamilton. She stole my heart from day one, I love her more than I thought was ever possible.

http://www.slide.com/r/iIUMgrUA6j8DwkCzg2fHig7CsWDHH1X7


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:welcome to the forum!! What a little cutie you have  I hope you manage to find some one to be a snuggle buddy


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!
Hamilton is sooo sweet


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

Aww, Hamilton is adorable! Isn't it crazy how such tiny creatures touch our hearts?  And welcome to the forum!


----------



## Mrs.E (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you for the warm welcomes 
It's so true "Liz at FMH", my house shall never be mouse free again


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

She is very cute!

Welcome, btw! Where in Canada are you from? I'm going to ship (or perhaps drive) mice to the Maritimes next year, hopefully.


----------



## Mrs.E (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm near Vancouver , BC.


----------

